# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Tiếp tục 1 mớ Mitutoyo

## tinhphong

Mới về 4 em, 0.01mm, bị xước 1 ít ở bề mặt ( như hình)
Giá 200k 1 em
Sđt 093.414.8300, gọi ko đc để lại SMS nhé
Tân Phú, Q9, HCM
Ship mọi miền tổ quốc, phí ship tính theo bưu điện

----------


## tranphong248

e đặt gạch 1 e nha bác 0907442895

----------


## phuocthai

> Mới về 4 em, 0.01mm, bị xước 1 ít ở bề mặt ( như hình)
> Giá 200k 1 em
> Sđt 093.414.8300, gọi ko đc để lại SMS nhé
> Tân Phú, Q9, HCM
> Ship mọi miền tổ quốc, phí ship tính theo bưu điện


sao trầy trụa nhìn xấu vậy bác. cần em tặng ít mặt đồng hồ tút lại vẻ đẹp trai ko

----------


## phuocthai

> Mới về 4 em, 0.01mm, bị xước 1 ít ở bề mặt ( như hình)
> Giá 200k 1 em
> Sđt 093.414.8300, gọi ko đc để lại SMS nhé
> Tân Phú, Q9, HCM
> Ship mọi miền tổ quốc, phí ship tính theo bưu điện


cái thứ 2 3 4 chắc chắn 100% có vấn đề nhé. kim ko còn nằm ở điểm dừng nhất định. bán hàng vậy  sao người ta sử dụng được bồ. dừng ham rẻ mà mất tiền nhé mọi người

----------

h-d

----------


## CKD

Điểm dừng nhất định là thế nào vậy cụ? Có thể giúp giải thích rỏ hơn được không?

----------


## saudau

Chắc bác ấy nói khi thả tự do thì cây kim phải dựng đứng lên đó mà.

----------


## hungdn

Ý chắc cụ ấy nói là cây kim nhỏ không về gốc zero ấy mà.

----------


## phuocthai

> Điểm dừng nhất định là thế nào vậy cụ? Có thể giúp giải thích rỏ hơn được không?


tất cả đồng hồ cơ của mytutoyo như bạn này bán đều có 1 điểm dừng duy nhất khi để đồng hồ ở trạng thái không hoạt động sẽ lệch 1 góc 40 độ về bên trái như cái thứ nhất. cây kim nhỏ bên trong nằm ngay số 1 chứ ko phải như cái dh thứ 3 của bác này. xem thử các cái như của em có cái nào chạy lung tung ko. mua nhầm về là chỉ có vứt

----------

h-d

----------


## tinhphong

Hi, chào bạn phuocthai, cảm ơn bạn đã góp ý, có thể bạn rất rành về đồng hồ so, nhưng xin thưa với bạn là:
 1. Trên diễn đàn toàn pro, họ xem đc thì họ sẽ mua, thuận mua vừa bán
 2. Mình bán hàng trên forum chỉ duy nhất 1 số đt, 1 địa chỉ
 3. Bạn nhìn 2 cái này xem nhé 
 Có 3 bác đã mua đồng hồ so chân gập KHÔNG NẰM Ở VỊ TRÍ 40 như bạn nói, 1 bác ở Long Xuyên, 1 bác ở Huế, 1 bác ở đâu quên mất tiêu rồi, 3 bác có đi ngang qua coment về chất lượng giúp mình
 Dù sao cũng cảm ơn bác đã góp ý, mình sẽ cancel 4 bạn đã đặt gạch 4 cái đồng hồ mà bác cho là hư
 Đồng hồ mình cũ nên mới để giá như vậy, sao có thể so sánh với đồng hồ mới kít như bác đc
Thanks

----------


## linhdt1121

> tất cả đồng hồ cơ của mytutoyo như bạn này bán đều có 1 điểm dừng duy nhất khi để đồng hồ ở trạng thái không hoạt động sẽ lệch 1 góc 40 độ về bên trái như cái thứ nhất. cây kim nhỏ bên trong nằm ngay số 1 chứ ko phải như cái dh thứ 3 của bác này. xem thử các cái như của em có cái nào chạy lung tung ko. mua nhầm về là chỉ có vứt


cụ xoay cái mặt đi xem nó còn 40 độ ko.
Mua đồng hồ của cụ này chắc rẻ lắm đây.

----------


## ahdvip

> Hi, chào bạn phuocthai, cảm ơn bạn đã góp ý, có thể bạn rất rành về đồng hồ so, nhưng xin thưa với bạn là:
>  1. Trên diễn đàn toàn pro, họ xem đc thì họ sẽ mua, thuận mua vừa bán
>  2. Mình bán hàng trên forum chỉ duy nhất 1 số đt, 1 địa chỉ
>  3. Bạn nhìn 2 cái này xem nhé 
>  Có 3 bác đã mua đồng hồ so chân gập KHÔNG NẰM Ở VỊ TRÍ 40 như bạn nói, 1 bác ở Long Xuyên, 1 bác ở Huế, 1 bác ở đâu quên mất tiêu rồi, 3 bác có đi ngang qua coment về chất lượng giúp mình
>  Dù sao cũng cảm ơn bác đã góp ý, mình sẽ cancel 4 bạn đã đặt gạch 4 cái đồng hồ mà bác cho là hư
>  Đồng hồ mình cũ nên mới để giá như vậy, sao có thể so sánh với đồng hồ mới kít như bác đc
> Thanks


Theo em thấy là bác lật ngược 1 cái đi rồi nói, Kakaka .
Em thấy bác kia nói cũng đúng chứ chả chơi đâu, nhiều khi anh em mình ko để ý nên không biết mấy cái này.

----------


## h-d

em thây bác kia nói có lý, hãng SX chắc không có chuyện lắp lung tung. Đợi các cao nhận tiếp tục nhận xét.

----------


## tinhphong

Thanks các bạn, em sẽ cancel mọi đặt gạch, ko bán đồng hồ, thước kẹp nữa, Thanks các bạn đã góp ý, mấy bạn cứ qua bạn phuocthai mua đi nhé
Thanks

----------


## tinhphong

Mình bán cho bác nào cần, mà các bạn nói này nói nọ quá nên mình cũng chịu, tuổi cũng ko nhỏ nữa nên mình ko muốn nghe thêm nữa, mấy bác cứ vào xem lịch sử bán hàng của mình xem thử mình có lừa ai? hoặc có ai cry mình ko nhé Thôi, mình cạch mitutoyo tại đây

----------


## tinhphong

Làm ơn các bạn đừng nói gì thêm nữa, nhờ mod close topic giúp, cảm ơn các bạn đã ủng hộ em thời gian qua

----------


## Tuancoi

> Làm ơn các bạn đừng nói gì thêm nữa, nhờ mod close topic giúp, cảm ơn các bạn đã ủng hộ em thời gian qua


Cũng ko nên suy nghĩ tiêu cực như vậy nhé bạn! Strees đấy. Vui vẽ lên đi. Ae góp ý tí thui. Chuyện nhỏ thui mà,
 mấy cái đồng hồ nó đặt cây kim ở cái góc 40 độ đó thì có mấy ai biết tại sao đâu mà phải lo. Theo mình thì cứ ấn cái đầu dò vào 1ly đồng hồ thể hiện 1ly, ấn 3 ly thể hiện đúng 3 ly là ok. Giá trị sử dụng vẫn đảm bảo. Với ae nghiệp dư Giá 200k quá tốt cho 1 cuộc tình. Hê hê.

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

chuẩn là cứ vui vẻ mà làm, anh em đưa ra cũng để tranh luận. Bác chủ cứ vô tư, mọi điều tranh luận giúp mọi ngừoi hiểu rõ hơn về sản phẩm mà họ đang quan tâm thôi, mình cũng vậy.

----------


## phuocthai

> Hi, chào bạn phuocthai, cảm ơn bạn đã góp ý, có thể bạn rất rành về đồng hồ so, nhưng xin thưa với bạn là:
>  1. Trên diễn đàn toàn pro, họ xem đc thì họ sẽ mua, thuận mua vừa bán
>  2. Mình bán hàng trên forum chỉ duy nhất 1 số đt, 1 địa chỉ
>  3. Bạn nhìn 2 cái này xem nhé 
>  Có 3 bác đã mua đồng hồ so chân gập KHÔNG NẰM Ở VỊ TRÍ 40 như bạn nói, 1 bác ở Long Xuyên, 1 bác ở Huế, 1 bác ở đâu quên mất tiêu rồi, 3 bác có đi ngang qua coment về chất lượng giúp mình
>  Dù sao cũng cảm ơn bác đã góp ý, mình sẽ cancel 4 bạn đã đặt gạch 4 cái đồng hồ mà bác cho là hư
>  Đồng hồ mình cũ nên mới để giá như vậy, sao có thể so sánh với đồng hồ mới kít như bác đc
> Thanks


_ đầu tiên em xin lỗi đã nói ko tốt về sản phẩm của bác. 
_ thứ 2: ko phải em nói ra để cạnh tranh mua bán sản phẩm với bác.
_ thứ 3: nói về đồng hồ so của mytutoyo hay dialtest của germany là những hãng lớn thì ko có chuyện linh tinh ở đây. tất cả đều đồng bô giống nhau. em bán hàng cho các bác sử dụng là hàng tuyệt vời chứ hàng như bác bên em có đến cả vài trăm cái có khi lên đến vài ngàn. nhưng đều vứt đi vì sừ dụng ko còn chính xác nữa thưa bác. 

bên trong của cái 1/1000. có 1 vạch màu đen bên dưới cây kim.

----------

h-d

----------


## thuhanoi

Có phải chỉnh cái này để về gốc (góc -10) hả bác PT

----------


## phuocthai

> Có phải chỉnh cái này để về gốc (góc -10) hả bác PT


cái đó chỉnh kim xoay bao nhiu vong. có nhiều nơi sd chỉ đo 1 vòng thôi. sx số lượng lớn nên đo nhanh ko chú ý kim nhỏ bên trong nếu xoay qua 1vong là lệch 200micro rồi. cái này chính xác lắm. đối với loại 0.01 của bác này bán thì cấu tạo bên trong sẽ khác. thường thì khi bị rơi cái nhông bên trong sẽ nhãy đi và ko còn quay về dc nữa. phải tháo hết ra ráp lại nhưng ko còn chính xác nữa.

----------

elenercom

----------


## Khoa C3

> tất cả đồng hồ cơ của mytutoyo như bạn này bán đều có 1 điểm dừng duy nhất khi để đồng hồ ở trạng thái không hoạt động sẽ lệch 1 góc 40 độ về bên trái như cái thứ nhất. cây kim nhỏ bên trong nằm ngay số 1 chứ ko phải như cái dh thứ 3 của bác này. xem thử các cái như của em có cái nào chạy lung tung ko. mua nhầm về là chỉ có vứt
> Đính kèm 13547


Em coi ở đây thì thấy nhiều cái kim không như bác nói.

Giả sử là quay 40 độ như bác nói, em nghĩ nên có dẫn chứng đáng tin kiểu manual của mitutoyo bảo thế hoặc là 1 quyển sách nào đó (ghi rõ nguồn gốc kiểu như: Tên sách "Hồi ký đá xoáy",nhà xuất bản Trần Ích Tắc, ngày xuất bản 20 tháng 4 năm 2089...chẳng hạn)  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc có lẽ hãng xưởng khâu KCS cần nắm rõ cái này , nói thiệt em mù mờ , mua về chỉ biết so thôi , cứ thấy kim nhảy nhảy thì gõ gõ , tới khi nào hết nhảy thì xiết ốc vậy thôi á , còn nó nghiêng như thế nào không quan tâm , trước khi dùng ấn ấn xem kim nó nhúc nhích hay không là được rồi.

----------


## saudau

Như vậy cái công ty này cũng bán hàng hư hỏng nè hehehe.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Như vậy cái công ty này cũng bán hàng hư hỏng nè hehehe.


Hi, thôi bác đồng hồ này của hãng INSIZE, nhưng mà bác thấy 2 cái 2 loại nó cũng đứng ở vị trí như nhau nhé. Thuần túy kỹ thuật, mình thì thấy bác PT có lý

----------


## phuocthai

> Như vậy cái công ty này cũng bán hàng hư hỏng nè hehehe.


loại này của cty khác đâu phải mytutoyo đâu bác. nhưng những cái giống nhau thì tất cả phải giống nhau. đâu phải kim muốn nằm đâu thì nằm đâu bác. cái này kim ở 1 chỗ cái kia ở 1 nơi vậy là thấy có vấn đề rồi. em thảo luận ở đây ko muốn dìm hàng hay đá xoáy ai hết mà là sợ anh em bỏ đồng tiền ra mà mua hàng ko đạt chất lượng như ý muốn chứ cũng ko liên quan gì đến em. em xin lỗi bác #tinhphong nhé.

----------


## tinhphong

Cũng định cho qua, nhưng thấy các bạn coment rôm rã quá mình cũng vào google gõ mytutoyo, thấy kim chỉ như bạn phuocthai nói, nhưng cũng ko ít lệch, chẳng biết sao nửa :Confused:

----------


## tinhphong



----------


## tinhphong

..................................................

----------


## lekimhung

Trước giờ không biết vụ này nha, bạn phuocthai  có thể giải thích cho mình biết tại sao nó lại không chính xác không? là do bị rơi làm biến dạng chi tiết bên trong ? hay là cứ lệch là sẽ không chính xác? hay là hên xui ?

----------


## Tuanlm

> cái thứ 2 3 4 chắc chắn 100% có vấn đề nhé. kim ko còn nằm ở điểm dừng nhất định. bán hàng vậy  sao người ta sử dụng được bồ. dừng ham rẻ mà mất tiền nhé mọi người


Cụ này chắc phán theo kiểu cảm tính rồi. Tui chắc là ông chưa bao giờ sài đúng không. Cây kim bao giờ cũng bị lệch sau một số lần sử dụng. Lý do đơn giản là vì stopper của đống hồ không phải là stopper của user. Còn bác muốn biết vì sao nữa thì xin thưa, đồng hồ so cơ khí là hệ bánh răng, đương nhiên sẽ có rơ. Stopper user thường cao hơn để khử độ rơ này.

Còn về vị trí lệch, vì là hàng 2nd nên vị trí lệch khác với tiêu chuẩn là chuyện đương nhiên. người sử dụng cần thiết phải điều chỉnh lại. Bởi vậy trong các cty Nhật thường có tiêu chuẩn để hiệu chỉnh thiết bị đo theo định kỳ.

Còn nhìn ở trạng thái tự do mà phán thì có 2 khả năng: 1- Cố tình dìm hàng có ác ý. 2-Nhảy dzô chém gió lung tung để thể hiện.

----------


## phuocthai

> Cụ này chắc phán theo kiểu cảm tính rồi. Tui chắc là ông chưa bao giờ sài đúng không. Cây kim bao giờ cũng bị lệch sau một số lần sử dụng. Lý do đơn giản là vì stopper của đống hồ không phải là stopper của user. Còn bác muốn biết vì sao nữa thì xin thưa, đồng hồ so cơ khí là hệ bánh răng, đương nhiên sẽ có rơ. Stopper user thường cao hơn để khử độ rơ này.
> 
> Còn về vị trí lệch, vì là hàng 2nd nên vị trí lệch khác với tiêu chuẩn là chuyện đương nhiên. người sử dụng cần thiết phải điều chỉnh lại. Bởi vậy trong các cty Nhật thường có tiêu chuẩn để hiệu chỉnh thiết bị đo theo định kỳ.
> 
> Còn nhìn ở trạng thái tự do mà phán thì có 2 khả năng: 1- Cố tình dìm hàng có ác ý. 2-Nhảy dzô chém gió lung tung để thể hiện.


rất tốt. cứ mua về sử dụng xem sao bác ơi.

----------


## tinhphong

Thôi bỏ qua đi các bạn, các bạn mua đồng hồ mình cũng đã chấp nhận, nếu xài ok thì thôi, nếu ko tốt thì trả lại mình, mình sẽ trả lại toàn bô chi phí. :Confused:

----------


## Tuancoi

> Thôi bỏ qua đi các bạn, các bạn mua đồng hồ mình cũng đã chấp nhận, nếu xài ok thì thôi, nếu ko tốt thì trả lại mình, mình sẽ trả lại toàn bô chi phí.


Cho mình góp ý một tí nhé! mấy cái đồng hồ của bạn có hình ảnh rỏ ràng, giá cả rỏ ràng, giới thiệu là hàng cũ cũng rỏ ràng, thì có gì đâu phải lăn tăn với mấy lời góp ý thiếu thiện chí , cần thiết thì bác quay cái video cho mọi người thấy là nó còn hoạt động đc là ok. Vì mình có cái chân thẳng rùi chứ mấy em nó mà là chân cong, chân gập  thì cũng alo ủng hộ cho bạn rùi. vậy nhé, bạn có nhiều đồ chơi thì cứ chia sẽ lại cho anh em, ko đc thì trả lại vui vẻ... đừng vì những chuyện như vậy mà lung lay ý chí. mình mà như bạn là mình lôi hết đồng hồ ra bán rẻ luôn ,hê hê!!!!!!!

----------


## anhthai20121991

ở cty mình người ta cũng sử dụng dh so mytutoyo này, mà mỗi cái dh so kim xoay góc khác nhau.mà chỉnh máy vẫn chính xác ~0.05 mà  :Confused: 
ví dụ như cái này ỏ cty mình đang dùng

----------


## Tuancoi

> ở cty mình người ta cũng sử dụng dh so mytutoyo này, mà mỗi cái dh so kim xoay góc khác nhau.mà chỉnh máy vẫn chính xác ~0.05 mà 
> ví dụ như cái này ỏ cty mình đang dùng


theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì chắc đưa ra, đưa vào nhiều quá cái lò xo hồi vị của nó bị mõi nên thò ra ko hết, hơi yếu nên trên bảo mà dưới không nghe, chắc chơi nhiều quá ấy mà, nhưng còn trai trẻ thì cứ quất rocket 1h  vào chơi tiếp chác cũng được chục năm nữa chứ ko phải ít đâu nhé.. Đúng ko bạn?

----------

